# WTB: Steinhart Ocean 39 green



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

*WTB: Steinhart Ocean 39 green*


View Advert


Looking for a Steinhart Ocean 39 green. Clean with a full bracelet would be ace.

Cheers!




*Advertiser*




Filterlab



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

